# Your Experience and Advice about Tren



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

I've become a posting/thread creating whore lately lol

What I'm curious about is tren dosages, ratios, lengths, etc.

I see a lot of guys looking at the new theory of running tren higher than test. Old school broscience says to run test higher than tren, but I think that idea is starting to fade away.

One reason is because it allows the more powerful of the two compounds(tren) to take hold and really work to its full capacity for the user. Another reason I see popping up is that a lot of users report less sides with tren when it's ran higher than test. I don't know what the reasoning is for this phenomena. Maybe one of the vets with some real knowledge could chime in with some reasoning for why this maybe happen.

The general consensus also seems to be that pinning tren more frequently also cuts down on sides.

I don't really know where I'm going here, just rambling lol. Maybe someone with experience or any tren users can chime in.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

hhaha i was just thinking about this and im in for some info!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2011)

so far the only cool thing ive noticed about tren is that i am ridiculously strong right now

took weeks to even glimpse that and the sides have been terrible


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so far the only cool thing ive noticed about tren is that i am ridiculously strong right now
> 
> took weeks to even glimpse that and the sides have been terrible


 no sze gains tho? i dont know shit aout tren except that it has shitty shitty sides. i heard you get fucking jacked off it tho?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2011)

maybe size gains would be more noticable if i wasnt already humongous and fat


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

killerofsaints said:


> maybe size gains would be more noticable if i wasnt already humongous and fat


 lmao


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

How are you running it ratio wise with test?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 4, 2011)

If its your first time with tren keep your test higher, but if you know how you react and you like tren and can handle it. run it at 2:1 with test and thank me later.

So many people are doing it this way now, and their has been no report of tren dick, and more reports of less sides and better gains.

Capt is one of them, Repo, Myself, and others.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

I tried a small amount of tren ace for a short period of time. 

I would wake up a couple times during the night, but it was no biggie and I'd fall right back to sleep. Sweated like a hog during physical activity, especially during cardio. My clothes were soaked.

I could see the little bit of effect it had on my body composition, even at that small dose. Only had a little bit of anxiety from it, but that was only on one occasion and it went away quickly.


----------



## getbig101 (Dec 4, 2011)

my first time with tren ace been on for 9 days the first 7 was @ 30mg ed then upped it to 40mg ed, also on test eth @ 500mg/wk. first 4 days on tren i was sick like i had test flu. i only had one real bad night sweat, then after that no sides to speak of. my strength is goin up extremely fast, didnt loose any weight, but im not trying to cut so i eat a lot. so far everything has been good. one time when i let the air bubble out of the pin the tren dripped down the needle just that alone was enough to give me burning in my throat and chest, the taste of metal, and the feeling of coughing. since it was a minute amount no tren cough thank god.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> If its your first time with tren keep your test higher, but if you know how you react and you like tren and can handle it. run it at 2:1 with test and thank me later.
> 
> So many people are doing it this way now, and their has been no report of tren dick, and more reports of less sides and better gains.
> 
> Capt is one of them, Repo, Myself, and others.


And this is where the evidence and thinking starts to conflict itself. We always hear talk of "if you can handle the sides then.." but what about just running tren higher from the start.

My thinking is this...
If we are now starting to move towards the new age thinking of tren higher than test, why would we tell someone to start off with test higher and see how they handle the tren. To me it would make more sense to tell them to start with tren higher than test, to avoid a lot of the unwanted sides right off the bat.

I'm definitely going to run tren higher than test when I do a tren-included cycle.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's my tren experience:

-I loved the libido boost, it was out of control at times though!
-it made me a little crazy
-it made me very possessive of my wife.  I'd get pissed if I thought anyone was checking her out.
-it drove my bp extremely high, so high that I can't ever run it again.
-it burned fat really well

I would run it again if my bp didn't go so high.  I even tried to run it w lisinopril and it was still high.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

Even at a low dose, I got all of the same things you did, minus the high bp. I have a special place in my heart for tren now.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

It comes down to your goals and genetics. Most guys like sex. Tren can put the brakes on sex for many guys so they run tren lower than T. Some guys don't have libido issues on tren so the test dose becomes less important. They can run tren higher than T still have sex and have major body recomping. If you don't experiment you won't know. If you want to gamble with your sex life go higher on the tren to start. 

Either way works but at the end of the day its sides that you need to consider.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

btw, there is nothing new about running Tren higher than T. It's common the last few weeks of contest prep. Many times T is dropped completely and Tren is run solo. Only newbies think running Tren higher than T is "new age thinking."


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2011)

Love it, hate it, love it, hate it lol!! It is the most powerful anabolic by far! Ive ised tren e and tren a with test lower higher and 1:1. If you can tolerate the sides its amazing!! I personally wont use it for a while, the sides get to be too much for me trensomnia and constantly sweating and feeling iritated all the time has made me turned off right now lol!! Its pretty bad for acne, i have had bad breakouts pc every time. But im sure ill feel the urge again. I suggest starting low and slow the first run then up it as you get more comfortable with it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Here's my tren experience:
> 
> -I loved the libido boost, it was out of control at times though!
> -*it made me a little crazy*
> ...


 fuck bro. i guess its out of the question for me then. i have both of these problems as it is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2011)

Over the years, the vets I know said doses past 100mg/day, the sides become unbearable, regardless of test dosage.


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 4, 2011)

subbed


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> btw, there is nothing new about running Tren higher than T. It's common the last few weeks of contest prep. Many times T is dropped completely and Tren is run solo. Only newbies think running Tren higher than T is "new age thinking."



I've just seemed to see it popping up more and more lately. Also, I'm talking about more than contest prep. While people drop test towards the end of prep, no one would tell you to drop test in the middle of say a bulking cycle. I think those are two different monsters, but I could be wrong. I usually am, but I don't care lol

I remember seeing guys thread in Chem-E talking about running small amounts of test and higher amounts of all other compounds, so it got me thinking.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> fuck bro. i guess its out of the question for me then. i have both of these problems as it is



I was intrigued at how much it affected me.  I've never been jealous and have never worried about my wife cheating until I tried tren.  I started a thread about it and a lot of guys had similar reactions.  One guy said he'd be at home watching tv and would all of a sudden freak out and go yank his girl out of the club and drag her home.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I was intrigued at how much it affected me. I've never been jealous and have never worried about my wife cheating until I tried tren. I started a thread about it and a lot of guys had similar reactions. One guy said he'd be at home watching tv and would all of a sudden freak out and go yank his girl out of the club and drag her home.


Im not worried about her cheating. I luckily have one of the greatest girls this earth has to offer. but im jelous as fuck. i hate whens guys hit on her touch her anytihg like that. im fuckingt snap. i always have i always will. idc if they looks shes beautiful thats just a compliment to her. and to me for having her. I dont need anything thats going to push me over the edge. im very protective of her. somtimes its not a good things.

im starting to have second thoughts about tren


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

My only anxiety episode was when my wife went club hopping with the girls for the night. I had too much time to sit around and think. Wild thoughts were popping in my head. I told her sister that I'm taking her out for the night if it happens again, to keep my mind off it lol.

When my wife got home we shagged like crazy and I was saying some wild shit hahaha

Thankfully heavy had told me about stuff like that upfront, so I knew it was the tren messing with my head.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> Im not worried about her cheating. I luckily have one of the greatest girls this earth has to offer. but im jelous as fuck. i hate whens guys hit on her touch her anytihg like that. im fuckingt snap. i always have i always will. idc if they looks shes beautiful thats just a compliment to her. and to me for having her. I dont need anything thats going to push me over the edge. im very protective of her. somtimes its not a good things.
> 
> im starting to have second thoughts about tren




It's mans primal instinct to be protective. I'm the same way.


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 4, 2011)

^ys his girl at the club wo him cause shes cheating fuck


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm normally so chill about it all, I don't even care if guys hit on her either.  It's never been an issue and I've never had any reason to worry about anything.  But, that damn tren made me crazy and it was difficult to keep my cool.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

im bad enough as it is. My mind is a little fucked up to be honest. Im glad you made this post big. I dont think tren is something i should be messing with at this point then


----------



## M4A3 (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone experience hair loss as a result of tren usage?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

^tren induced rage, ladies and gentleman

Haha jk

Meant for Anton. You fuggers post too quick


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 4, 2011)

antonoverlord said:


> ^ys his girl at the club wo him cause shes cheating fuck


Thats a terrible assumption to make.  I enjoy going out to bars Without my wife and I never have any intentions of cheating.


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 4, 2011)

i agree ill be reading and make a comment than bam then im like shit thats not gonna sound right


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> ^tren induced rage, ladies and gentleman
> 
> Haha jk
> 
> Meant for Anton. You fuggers post too quick


 ahah right. i just read you sig and im fucking dieng bro


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> _im bad enough as it is. My mind is a little fucked up to be honest. Im glad you made this post big. I dont think tren is something i should be_ messing with at this point then



I think we'd get along well lol


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 4, 2011)

and ben thats funny since im on tren at the moment, think im gonna have to stop though bro im getting gyno and dont know what to do ive upd the prami but still no good, will it go away after i finish my cycle like some say


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 4, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Anyone experience hair loss as a result of tren usage?



I have, but I was also running mast w it.  I already had some mpb to begin with too.


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 4, 2011)

right side bout nickle size lump, i heard lumps r not progestorone gyno but idk cause if its the test y wouldnt nolva fix it, the nolva takes away the sensitivity but nothing else and yes i know dont use with tren, im not anymore but fuck what am i to do, the prami isnt cutting it


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I think we'd get along well lol


 haha im beggining to think so 2


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have heard you aren't supposed to run Nolva with a tren cycle


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 4, 2011)

did u read all the post i wrote


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

antonoverlord said:


> did u read all the post i wrote


 in my friends defense i read the whoel post and i had to read it twice to understand that you ment you shouldnt run novla with tren


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

This is turning into a god damn chat room lol

Quick question: do any of you guys feel like gear has actually made you more of an asshole.
Reason I ask is because you usually hear "if you're nice guy you'll stay that, or if you're an asshole you'll become an even bigger one" or "it's all in your head"

Reason I ask is because I think it's turned me into an asshole, or somewhat of an asshole. I don't walk around thinking I'm king kong, acting all big and bad or any of that nonsense. My wife has told me numerous times "ever since you started that stuff you've become mean".

Maybe it's because I've dealt with so much shit the last year or two that it's hardened my shell up a little or something. For instance, today our dog got out from my in-laws backyard, and I honestly said "fuck him, if he doesn't want to listen then oh well" my wife was like "what's wrong with you". We ended up finding him just a couple houses down. 

On the ride home we started talking and I think she's somewhat right. Since I've started, I just haven't cared about things like I used. I write things off a lot more now and and say "f this or f that" a lot more now. Told her after this next cycle I'm going to stop if it doesn't change. Need to get back to caring a little more.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

Tren should be given to soldiers because it makes me want to kill. I have run tren higher than T three times in the last year or so and there's no doubt you look good on it but the aggression and weird thinking I get from it is seriously scary. I have to take sleep aides and control E2 or I can't hang more than 3-4 weeks on Tren.


----------



## pieguy (Dec 4, 2011)

I eventually got ED when doing 2:1 tren to test. Went back to 2:1 test to tren at 700mg test/350mg tren and eventually 1000/525 and all my problems went away. Other than increased perspiration and getting easily winded, i suffer very few tren side effects. Some days though, any little thing can piss you off and sleep's not great, but i consider myself lucky.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> This is turning into a god damn chat room lol
> 
> Quick question: do any of you guys feel like gear has actually made you more of an asshole.
> Reason I ask is because you usually hear "if you're nice guy you'll stay that, or if you're an asshole you'll become an even bigger one" or "it's all in your head"
> ...


 
we deffiantly wouldf get alone. i think out old ladies would to lmao i just had this talk with her and i just thoguht about this to. hahaa my friends said ive become more humble and actaully more calm but when i get set off its more scary then b4. my girl said im an asshole and ive become very mean. she also said i dont care about anything and all i say is fuck this and fuck that lmao. are you sure were not related?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

antonoverlord said:


> and ben thats funny since im on tren at the moment, think im gonna have to stop though bro im getting gyno and dont know what to do ive upd the prami but still no good, will it go away after i finish my cycle like some say





antonoverlord said:


> right side bout nickle size lump, i heard lumps r not progestorone gyno but idk cause if its the test y wouldnt nolva fix it, the nolva takes away the sensitivity but nothing else and yes i know dont use with tren, im not anymore but fuck what am i to do, the prami isnt cutting it



Are you running an AI right now? That should prevent gyno from test. If you're not using a 19-nor(tren, deca, etc.) then I'd say it would be acceptable to not use an AI and just keep nolva on hand. Not recommend, but acceptable. Since you're running a 19-nor you need to be running an AI.

You don't use nolva with a 19-nor because it makes you more sensitive to progestin which in turn can/will make progeststional sides worse.

It will eventually go away.
Are you running an AI now, and do you know it's legit? Also, your caber could possibly be bunk.


----------



## autodad (Dec 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Tren should be given to soldiers because it makes me want to kill. I have run tren higher than T three times in the last year or so and there's no doubt you look good on it but the aggression and weird thinking I get from it is seriously scary. I have to take sleep aides and control E2 or I can't hang more than 3-4 weeks on Tren.





TREN--"it's a hell of a drug"


----------



## Hell (Dec 4, 2011)

Im currently running
250mg of Test a week
525mg Tren Ace a week
150mg of deca a week

My first 2 weeks, the sides (mainly tren-sominia) were the worst, but since my 3rd week, I have been sleeping fine, just some night sweats as usual. Libido and everything is running full speed ahead. I also take Caber twice a week as well.  Gonna run it for a good while this time, as I have a good bit....

Tren is the SHIT!!


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Tren should be given to soldiers because it makes me want to kill. I have run tren higher than T three times in the last year or so and there's no doubt you look good on it but the aggression and weird thinking I get from it is seriously scary. I have to take sleep aides and control E2 or I can't hang more than 3-4 weeks on Tren.


Speaking of giving soldiers tren, check this shit out. Last part is the best





YouTube Video


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Are you running an AI right now? That should prevent gyno from test. If you're not using a 19-nor(tren, deca, etc.) then I'd say it would be acceptable to not use an AI and just keep nolva on hand. Not recommend, but acceptable. Since you're running a 19-nor you need to be running an AI.
> 
> You don't use nolva with a 19-nor because it makes you more sensitive to progestin which in turn can/will make progeststional sides worse.
> 
> ...


 

ben yes armidex from mnp and prami also from there i know the armidex is good it really dehydrates me when i take it also the prami gives me a kinda sick chest congestion kinda feeling, ive heeard side of prami but idk for sure no blood work


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

Btw, progesterone receptor upregulation from Nolva in breast tissue is almost entirely without support especially after 3-4 weeks of Nolva administration. In the cancer subjects that upregulation of PGR occurs, 100% see down regulation after 4 weeks of Nolva. So start your Nolva 3-4 weeks BEFORE using Tren.

Cancer Res. 1981 May;41(5):1984-8.

*Effects of tamoxifen on estrogen and progesterone receptors in human breast cancer.*

Waseda N, Kato Y, Imura H, Kurata M.

*Abstract*

Twenty  patients with primary breast cancer were treated with tamoxifen (10 mg  p.o. twice a day) for 1 to 4 weeks. Before and after the tamoxifen  administration, tumor specimens were obtained and assayed for estrogen  receptors and progesterone receptors (PGR). Total cytosol estrogen  receptor (ERC) and occupied nuclear estrogen receptor (ERN) were  measured by hydroxylapatite assay, and unoccupied PGR was measured by  the dextran-coated charcoal assay. ERC, ERN, and PGR were detectable in  11, 8, and 6 tumors, respectively, before tamoxifen administration.  After tamoxifen treatment, ERC decreased in 10 of 11 ERC-positive  tumors. Occupied ERN increased in three of five ERN-positive tumors  treated with tamoxifen for a short period (1 to 2 weeks), but they  decreased in all of three ERN-positive tumors after longer  administration (3 to 4 weeks). PGR increased in three of five  ERN-positive tumors after short-term tamoxifen treatment, but they  decreased in all of three tumors treated by the drug for a longer  period. Increased PGR responses were accompanied by an increase of ERN  in two of three ERN-positive tumors. These results suggest that  tamoxifen interacts with the estrogen receptor system in human breast  cancer tissue and may be estrogenic during short treatment, while longer  treatment results in an antiestrogenic response.

PMID:7214366 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

Are your nipples puffy? When I had a progestin issue my nipples were puffy. Not a lump, but puffy.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Btw, progesterone receptor upregulation from Nolva in breast tissue is almost entirely without support especially after 3-4 weeks of Nolva administration. In the cancer subjects that upregulation of PGR occurs, 100% see down regulation after 4 weeks of Nolva. So start your Nolva 3-4 weeks BEFORE using Tren.
> 
> Cancer Res. 1981 May;41(5):1984-8.
> 
> ...


Who are you, an expert? lol.
You're a damn pubmed nazi! And I'm beginning to think you have it in for me. Always trying to prove me wrong and shit.

Any more studies, or newer ones? That ones pretty old.


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 4, 2011)

ya this too, with my tan they look like theres a circle around them mainly the right one and heavy i have been using nolva for 5 weeks before tren not ed but 2x a week for my test part of my cycle


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 4, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Over the years, the vets I know said doses past 100mg/day, the sides become unbearable, regardless of test dosage.



I'm running 80 mg ed right now. I'm planing on taking it to 100 this week. Just to experiment. The only side I currently have at 80 mg ed are sleep issues. It's been a few years since the last time a ran tren and had forgotten how well my body can handle it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 4, 2011)

One day, Tren and I will become friends.....

I'll make sure to have some anxiolytics handy though.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 4, 2011)

Loved tren at 75mg ED I got up to 80-90 ED but 75 was my sweet spot. 

I plan to try this at the end of my cutter in the spring:

Test P: 50mg ED
Mast P 75mg ED
Tren A: 75mg ED 

Gonna experiment with the whole test higher than tren thing


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, a guinea pig. Let's us know, J.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Who are you, an expert? lol.
> You're a damn pubmed nazi! And I'm beginning to think you have it in for me. Always trying to prove me wrong and shit.
> 
> Any more studies, or newer ones? That ones pretty old.


It wasn't directed at you. Just posting that there is solid science debunking the long term upregulation of the PGR in breast tissue and other tissue using Nolva. 

Gynecol Endocrinol. 1993 Sep;7(3):185-9.

*Effects of tamoxifen on endometrial estrogen and progesterone receptor concentrations in women with fibrocystic disease of the breast.*

Pérez-López FR, Blasco Comenge C.
*Source*

Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology, Hospital Clínico, Zaragoza, Spain.

*Abstract*

Endocrine changes were determined after a 3-week cycle of tamoxifen treatment in 11 regularly cycling women with clinical and radiological evidence of fibrocystic disease of the breast. Blood and endometrial samples were obtained during the luteal phase prior to and at the end of treatment. Tamoxifen  treatment (20 mg/day orally for 3 weeks), produced a significant  increase in plasma estradiol (p = 0.0018) without simultaneous changes  in plasma luteinizing hormone, follicle stimulating hormone, prolactin  or progesterone. Tamoxifen treatment significantly reduced endometrial estrogen receptor levels compared to the control cycle (p = 0.0018) while endometrial progesterone receptor levels remained unchanged. Endometrial histological studies showed secretory transformation in both the control cycle and after tamoxifen treatment. The reduction in endometrial estrogen receptor concentrations would suggest a tamoxifen-induced  effect or a down-regulatory mechanism to protect target tissues from  high estradiol levels. These changes were not associated with  alterations in either plasma progesterone or endometrial progesterone receptor concentrations. The tamoxifen-induced changes did not produce any interference in the glandular secretory response of the endometrium.

PMID:8291456 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Love it, hate it, love it, hate it lol!! It is the most powerful anabolic by far! Ive ised tren e and tren a with test lower higher and 1:1. If you can tolerate the sides its amazing!! I personally wont use it for a while, the sides get to be too much for me trensomnia and constantly sweating and feeling iritated all the time has made me turned off right now lol!! Its pretty bad for acne, i have had bad breakouts pc every time. But im sure ill feel the urge again. I suggest starting low and slow the first run then up it as you get more comfortable with it.



I heard it hit your IQ pretty bad . . . never quite recovered did it


----------



## J.thom (Dec 4, 2011)

HEAVY, if I want to run my prop/tren cycle it's a good idea to run nolva month before it?
wth?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

@ The Cap
L-O-L


----------



## endurance724 (Dec 4, 2011)

i ran tren higher than test for the first time recently to give it a shot. was using 50mg tren ace along with 30mg prop ED. if i dont use caber then my erections are floppy. so yeah make sure u got that caber lol.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2011)

J.thom said:


> HEAVY, if I want to run my prop/tren cycle it's a good idea to run nolva month before it?
> wth?


There are two main ways to go about it. Run a good dosed AI right away or start the Nolva 3-4 weeks before the Tren and continue the Nolva throughout.

btw, your proposed cycle may need to be re looked at. I would run the Tren at the end. Dropping it before the cycle is over is going to slow gains.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I heard it hit your IQ pretty bad . . . never quite recovered did it



I might not have? Oh well i wasnt a genius to begin with lol!! It looks like everyone gets big off it... Well judgeing by your avi most do.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 5, 2011)

Muahahaha^


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> There are two main ways to go about it. Run a good dosed AI right away or start the Nolva 3-4 weeks before the Tren and continue the Nolva throughout.
> 
> btw, your proposed cycle may need to be re looked at. I would run the Tren at the end. Dropping it before the cycle is over is going to slow gains.



I thought that too, but I'm not the guru, so no one listens to me =[


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 5, 2011)

I have always used nolva with tren and never had any issues. I did find that i got alot of joint pain post cycle after tren and nolva. Id say that is mostly from the fact that you can move alot more weight.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 5, 2011)

been running Tren Ace at 75-100mg ED (625-700mg EW) and Test at 500mg EW.  Holy strong, vascular and everything else.  Huge difference as opposed to running Tren at 50mg ED and running the Test higher.  Even on non-workpout days, my arms are pulsating with nightcrawler-type veins popping out and gyrating around my upper arms and forearms.    

Irritability, enormous sex drive, crazy behavior during sex (as if I get taken over by a mad caveman), profuse sweating, disruptive sleep patterns, some irrational thoughts throughout the day and BP has gone up to borderline hypertension.  However, it's working wonders for setting personal max records in the gym and keeping my body in a very lowfat state.  Lots of back fur has grown in and bald spot on back of head has increased significantly probably due to earlir use of Primo, Mast and Winstrol.  A little acne on shoulders but the gains I've made on this far outweight the sides IMO.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 5, 2011)

This thread makes me want tren in a bad way.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Dec 5, 2011)

BigBird said:


> been running Tren Ace at 75-100mg ED (625-700mg EW) and Test at 500mg EW.  Holy strong, vascular and everything else.  Huge difference as opposed to running Tren at 50mg ED and running the Test higher.  Even on non-workpout days, my arms are pulsating with nightcrawler-type veins popping out and gyrating around my upper arms and forearms.
> 
> Irritability, enormous sex drive, crazy behavior during sex (as if I get taken over by a mad caveman), profuse sweating, disruptive sleep patterns, some irrational thoughts throughout the day and BP has gone up to borderline hypertension.  However, it's working wonders for setting personal max records in the gym and keeping my body in a very lowfat state.  Lots of back fur has grown in and bald spot on back of head has increased significantly probably due to earlir use of Primo, Mast and Winstrol.  A little acne on shoulders but the gains I've made on this far outweight the sides IMO.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BigBird again.

Thanks for sharing that. I've been lurking this thread since it started, trying to find out as much about Tren as I can before I try it.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 5, 2011)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BigBird again.
> 
> Thanks for sharing that. I've been lurking this thread since it started, trying to find out as much about Tren as I can before I try it.


 
Never experienced anything quite like Tren, ever.  That is, its effects physically, mentally and emotionally.  I suggest anyone who is curious of Tren to first take a self-awareness checklist and make sure you have maturity and emotional stability in your life.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 5, 2011)

Love tren A, never tried tren E.
Was able to go up to 100 a day on tren. I get little sides other than trensomnia. Definitely gonna try to go higher with the tren this time. Is there a ratio everyone's using 2:1? Next cycle will start with prop/npp then switch to prop/tren. Would the same hold true for other compounds fighting for the same receptors? Like npp or Deca??


----------



## twotuff (Dec 5, 2011)

favorite drug

run 500mg a week for 18-20 weeks   sides suck but you get use to it.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 5, 2011)

twotuff said:


> favorite drug
> 
> run 500mg a week for 18-20 weeks sides suck but you get use to it.


 

So what is the length of Tren Cycle? I always hear 8 weeks...

I have enough to go 75mgs ED for 6 months....

Would you guys run Tren for 12 weeks?


----------



## Hell (Dec 5, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> So what is the length of Tren Cycle? I always hear 8 weeks...
> 
> I have enough to go 75mgs ED for 6 months....
> 
> Would you guys run Tren for 12 weeks?



If you can handle it, as long as u can!


----------



## XYZ (Dec 5, 2011)

Hate it.

It does nothing that diet and cardio can't.  It's terrible on the heart and is toxic as hell.  The sides are terrible.

Dieting hard is difficult enough, throwing this into the mix is just like adding gas to the fire.

I personally would not ever use it again.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I have always used nolva with tren and never had any issues. I did find that i got alot of joint pain post cycle after tren and nolva. Id say that is mostly from the fact that you can move alot more weight.


 

Seriously?

It has to do with you crushing your e2.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 5, 2011)

BigBird said:


> been running Tren Ace at 75-100mg ED (625-700mg EW) and Test at 500mg EW. Holy strong, vascular and everything else. Huge difference as opposed to running Tren at 50mg ED and running the Test higher. Even on non-workpout days, my arms are pulsating with nightcrawler-type veins popping out and gyrating around my upper arms and forearms.
> 
> *Irritability, enormous sex drive, crazy behavior during sex (as if I get taken over by a mad caveman), profuse sweating, disruptive sleep patterns, some irrational thoughts throughout the day and BP has gone up to borderline hypertension*. However, it's working wonders for setting personal max records in the gym and keeping my body in a very lowfat state. Lots of back fur has grown in and bald spot on back of head has increased significantly probably due to earlir use of Primo, Mast and Winstrol. A little acne on shoulders but the gains I've made on this far outweight the sides IMO.


 
WOW, that's just straight up stupid.  I like you Bro, but you REALLY need to be a little more cautious.  This along with all of your previous use of orals is going to really catch up with you one day.  Be safe and smart.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 5, 2011)

Hell said:


> If you can handle it, as long as u can!


 

My sides as of 2 weeks on Tren Ace and a dash of prop have been

Wake up a few times in the middle of the night and a little more irritable(I cure the irritability with a nap).

No sweats or any horrible signs ya'll have described as of yet


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 5, 2011)

Patriot1405 said:


> Love tren A, never tried tren E.
> Was able to go up to 100 a day on tren. I get little sides other than trensomnia. Definitely gonna try to go higher with the tren this time. Is there a ratio everyone's using 2:1? Next cycle will start with prop/npp then switch to prop/tren. *Would the same hold true for other compounds fighting for the same receptors? Like npp or Deca??*



I'm curious about that part too.


----------



## pieguy (Dec 5, 2011)

People do not use lower test, higher npp ratios. NPP is a whole different beast compared to tren and most run 2:1 test:deca or test:npp. Despite both being 19-nor's, NPP seems to cause libido/ed issues in more where as tren seems to increase libido in a lot of people (not mee, boo )

Some lucky people can run deca without test and not experience any issues, but you wont' know until you try. Lee Priest was a big advocate of deca only cycles I believe, but maybe his cycling habits changed over time and I never reinvestigated.


----------



## J.thom (Dec 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> There are two main ways to go about it. Run a good dosed AI right away or start the Nolva 3-4 weeks before the Tren and continue the Nolva throughout.
> 
> btw, your proposed cycle may need to be re looked at. I would run the Tren at the end. Dropping it before the cycle is over is going to slow gains.



pm'd


----------



## banker23 (Dec 5, 2011)

My experience with tren is that HeavyIron may start posting some crazy threads if he's been on it for awhile:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/147183-how-do-you-become-freak.html

That's probably all I will ever know about tren.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 5, 2011)

XYZ said:


> WOW, that's just straight up stupid. I like you Bro, but you REALLY need to be a little more cautious. This along with all of your previous use of orals is going to really catch up with you one day. Be safe and smart.


 
Well I appreciate your concern  , etc but if you look back throughout each and every post I've made; *never once* have I recommended anyone to cycle like I do.  I understand the risks associated with aas, long blast sessions, high tren doses and I assume the risks myself.  That is not stupid of me b/c I know what coujld happen.  I just happen to be willing to take the chance.  Bloodwork every 6 months and I've laid off orals as well as Tren for a while before starting Tren again about 6 weeks ago.  I'm not claiming to be invincible to adverse effects, etc.  I suspect all my physiological functions will return to normal upon cessation of the tren.  At least this is what I hope for.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 5, 2011)

That came out wrong, my bad.

All I'm trying to say is be safe.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 5, 2011)

XYZ said:


> That came out wrong, my bad.
> 
> All I'm trying to say is be safe.


 
Good call.  Safety and responsibility should be top priority in all cases.  Although I'm _trying_ to be as safe as possible with vitamins, supps and diet, I wish I can fully minimize the risks with running certain compounds.


----------



## acemon (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't find any information on taking prami with tren. Is it the same dosages as caber?


----------



## pieguy (Dec 5, 2011)

No, caber is dosed at .5mg every three days or twice weekly. Prami is dosed daily at .25-.5mg every day due to it's shorter active life. Some people swear by prami and some caber. I personally took my caber pre-bed and got no significant side effects from it. Did it's just at keeping prolactin away.


----------



## acemon (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks buddy. I was trying to put a sus+tren cycle together. Looking at what ancilliares i needed.


----------



## braveheart07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Fo those that get high blood pressure during tren cycle have yall tried to lower it with bp meds?


----------



## l69lou (Dec 6, 2011)

I read one article that said if you are a hot head on test you will be a cannibal on tren ! lol


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2011)

I use Advanced Cycle Support for my BP


----------

